# going to my first rock concert soon...alone



## hell to high water (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,
I am only a teenager but I am allowed to go to this upcoming concert in minneapolis in just one week. I had just recently bought my ticket and am panning on going solo to challenge my SA. I think this will be the ultimate method of ridding SA at last. What do you guys think?


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

That's awesome its good you are challenging your SA. A concert is a great place to do that. How's playing?


----------



## hell to high water (Aug 1, 2011)

The band is called Damone.


----------



## mondayeyes (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. I find it comforting to be a room full of people I don't have to talk to, just knowing that we're all there to have fun and enjoy the band together. Enjoy the show.


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea! Go for it!


----------



## pegger18636 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think you should approach it with that attitude that you're going to completely "rid yourself of SA at last". For alot of us with SA it's likely that we'll never be completely free of it, and when you think of it that way you kind of just put more pressure on yourself. Everyone and all people have some degree of social anxiety it's just not so bad that it's a disorder for them and doesn't really affect their functioning or their lives that badly.

As far as going to a concert alone personally I wouldn't really even consider that event that high up on the list if I was to make a hierarchy of most anxiety provoking situations. You go to a concert it's loud it gets dark and there is blaring loud music. I've been to quite a good number of concerts alone now most recently Blink 182 last month but I've never gone alone. October 14th though I'm going to see Avril Lavigne by myself because my good friends and nobody I know wanted to come with me lol. One of my girlfriends was like sorry but I'm laughing, ask your mom to go with you?? Then yesterday I told her I was like yeah i got a ticket I'm just going alone. Lol I don't think there's anything to really be ashamed of it should be a good time, floor ticket I'll just blend right in.

Tons of ppl go to concerts by themselves, but if that particular event is a challenge for you congrats and keep pushing yourself!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I went to a concert alone in Minneapolis at the Target Center. It was worth it.


----------



## Surrealbeliefs (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh wow, this is actually something I haven't really seriously considered before. I always have issues going out alone.

But maybe if I enjoyed doing things on my own, it would help overall. I'm glad I came across this thread.


----------



## sediment (Oct 20, 2011)

dont buy the bag of oregano haha


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

Have fun!  I went to a concert alone for the first time at a huge stadium when I was 17, and it was amazing. There's no pressure SA-wise, seriously. When the music kicks in, everyone's just focused on the band playing.


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

I think that you should go in with the main thought of truly enjoying yourself with the music, and with the secondary hope that it'll help you overcome your SA  

I have gone for orchestral concerts by myself quite a few times now, it was at first a bit daunting to go alone but I found that my love for the music overcame that fear of being judged by others and now I still go for concerts by myself sometimes and it actually ends up being rather therapeutic for me :O


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

Let loose and have fun I went to a lil Wayne Concert twice at different venues first concert blew me away good seats in pa only thing that happened there was my I went with my mom and an aquaintance my mom got into a fight near the end with a drunk girl. went to it again in darien ny sucked in Darien but it was mostly the crowds someone stole me and my brothers seats and just plain crazy been to the Honda civic tour that summer great concert not slot of People

Went to blink 182 sucked ga was packed

Was going to go to Toby Keith this year but didn't want to spend the money

Have a good time let loose and don't worry it will be amazing


----------

